

Why not turn twitter into a massive brain for problem solving / brainstorming? - amichail

A task would be given to the twitter community along with a deadline.<p>The community would then collaborate to complete the task via standard twitter communication.<p>The task could be well-defined such as finding a strong move in a chess game or more open-ended such as inventing a new kind of robot.<p>As for the selection of the task, this could be done by the twitter community voting on proposed tasks.
======
jacquesm
Twitter as the 'hive mind'.

I'm sure that's already being done, your proposal would formalize it. Sort of
an amazon mechanical turk (quite apt, given the example of a chess move) but
with twitter users as the 'execution units'.

The fine-grained coverage would actually be a pretty good help as well. Maybe
somehow couple it with location ? First to do 'x' will get 'y', tweet filtered
by something that knows roughly who is where so you don't get overloaded with
things you can't do ?

~~~
hikari17
Isn't Aardvark (<http://vark.com>) tackling this idea, without limiting the
sources of the answers/tasks to twitter?

------
NEPatriot
What about an app that lets you gauge the mood on twitter? By judging the
tone/mood/content of posts you could determine the state of the community.

Imagine being able to type in a keyword say: chess and getting a twitter
consensus or summary of the community's opinion on this topic.

Maybe something like this already lives? I know FBook already has something
like this.

------
workhorse
I think character limits would be a pretty big limitation for something like
that.

However, their groups/lists is a step in the right direction.

They have already solved the problem of user participation though.

I thought about a third party app for this, but their API limit would make it
almost impossible IMHO.

------
Gmo
Well, the 140 characters might be a limitation factor (although it helps being
concise ...)

